# Burberry Brit



## User67 (Sep 6, 2005)

Does anyone own this fragrance? If so, what do you think of it? Is it sexy, does it have good staying power etc? I smelled it in a magzine & I'm debating on whether or not it will be my new fall fragrance. Right now my favorite is Chance by Chanel.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 6, 2005)

I love the smell of this on a sample card or in the bottle, but it made me sick to my stomach, and gave me a headache after wearing it for the day.  I ended up giving it away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I would ask for a sample to try before you purchase it.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 7, 2005)

I absolutely love this fragrance. It is very sexy, perfect for fall/winter it is a very strong scent but it is very lasting. You should def. try a sample before purchasing but it is so worth it!


----------



## eponine (Sep 10, 2005)

i love it, along with the brit red. i don't own them yet(i have 'em on hold), but we sell them where i work, so i've been wearing one or the other every day. brit seems to have better staying power than brit red, but i love them both!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Sep 25, 2005)

brit is one of my all-time favorite fragrances.  i get so many compliments when i wear it.  it's such a classic scent.  but like many perfumes, it smells different on everyone, so definitely get a sample of it or test some on your wrist and wear it for a day or so, just to make sure it will cooperate with your body's chemistry.


----------



## Ada (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh I LOVE Burberry Brit. I bought it last fall and I'm so happy it's going to be fall soon and I can wear it again. It's definitely a fall/winter scent-- too heavy/sweet to wear in warm weather.


----------



## twistofgold (Oct 1, 2005)

I love this fragrance too.
Its beautiful.
I wouldnt really call it sexy, well not in the traditional way, but sexy in a clean way I guess. Crisp apple and pear notes, almond. Sweet and creamy but fresh. Its beautiful.
Havnt smelt the red version yet...


----------



## pale blue (Oct 18, 2005)

I really love the original Brit, but I didn't care for how the Red smelled on me after a few hours.

I'm excited to try the new Brit Gold. Has anyone smelled it, or maybe it's not even out yet?


----------



## Scrangie (Oct 23, 2005)

I saw Brit Gold at Sephora.com just now.

I love Brit Red the most though!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Nov 14, 2005)

I HATE Brit Gold.  I'm wearing it right now, I got a sample at Nordstrom.  It's too spicy.


----------



## pale blue (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_junkie* 
_I HATE Brit Gold.  I'm wearing it right now, I got a sample at Nordstrom.  It's too spicy._

 
 I agree, I sprayed a tester and when I got home it smelled nauseating. I think I'll just stick to the original.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Nov 16, 2005)

I have Burberry Brit, it's okay...I like Burberry London better.


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i like the smell.


----------

